# Solved: Deleted game folder, can't re/uninstall or play.



## strijkijzer (Feb 10, 2008)

I had some errors with a game so I decided to reinstall it. Easy, reinstalled it and played again. Errors as well as previous mods were still there.
I concluded the folder had just stayed the same so I decided to delete the folder.
Unfortunately I deleted the folder before uninstalling the game. Now when I enter the discs it gives me two options: Play or Uninstall.
Neither will work because all the files are lost, including the uninstall files.

I deleted the game at the add/remove panel from the control panel, no success.
I ran CCleaner to fix all registry problems, no success.
Went into regedit myself and deleted the Call of Duty folder, no success.

I am assuming the computer has a 'memory' of this game being installed and I just can't seem to remove it.

My operating system is Vista 32 bit. The game is Call of Duty (1).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## strijkijzer (Feb 10, 2008)

good night bump.

tis rather important I get this running again.


----------



## ev1lk1ller (May 29, 2008)

i hav the same prblm tell if u figure it out


----------



## strijkijzer (Feb 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

First off, no need to bump.. If we know anything we will post. 

Found this on another forum; 


> Try this:
> 
> 1. Uninstall CoD using Add/Remove programs if possible. If not possible, just skip to step 2.
> 
> ...


Found here; http://www.codboards.com/showthread.php?t=4767
Was another issue, but that may help you.


----------



## strijkijzer (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks a lot for your response, it seemed to work and I am installing it as I write this.
Sorry for the bumping, I'm used to other forums where heavy bumping is required to bring something under attention.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

:up: Great.. Good to hear I may have helped in some way. 

If all does work for you, you can mark this thread solved, by using the drop down menu under "Thread Tools" near the top of your first post.


----------



## zancek7 (Jul 1, 2008)

i have problems with the uninstallation of call of duty 2.I want to uninstall it but when i click on uninstall this appears : couldnt find library MSVCR80.dll. what ever should i do? please help!!!


----------



## zancek7 (Jul 1, 2008)

i have a problem with the call of duty 2 uninstallation.When i click on the uninstall this appears: couldnt find library MSVCR80.dll.Itryed to remove the activision and i did but nothing helps. please help!!!!!


----------



## Woodham (Jun 13, 2008)

Assuming that you have Windows Defender
Zancek Uninstall Windows Defender and that should allow you to uninstall CoD 2 
source - http://www.blitzbasic.com/Community/posts.php?topic=60232


----------



## ev1lk1ller (May 29, 2008)

hey i found solution i fixed it but no its giving me the not responding [email protected] with black screen try this run registry cleaners, if ure advaned go into drive u installed it on and shearch for cod2 delete every trace. that should help


----------



## zancek7 (Jul 1, 2008)

how do i uninstall windows defender?(i have windows vista ultimate)


----------

